# Group of 5 Ranitomeya Vanzolinii, would you?



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

I need some opinions on my group of 5 Ranitomeya Vanzolinii.

I have two 12x12x18 terrariums ready for frogs now. Would you put all five in one? Or would you put 2 in one and 3 in the other? In there temporary container I have them in now, they do honestly like to be next to each other. But in more in groups of two. So the terrarium with 3, one might be left out. Or put them all together and see which ones pair up and them move them to the other terrarium? 

Man I need advice here!!! 

Thank you,
Steve


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Do *not* put them all in one. That's 1.5 cubic feet of space - not nearly enough room for 5 frogs.

s


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Here's a photos of how they have been pairing up!
Remind me of my dogs. Where ever I see one there is another. 
(I have alot of dogs also)









Steve


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Scott said:


> Do *not* put them all in one. That's 1.5 cubic feet of space - not nearly enough room for 5 frogs.
> 
> s


YES - Thanks Scott, that's the kind of advice I am looking for!!!!!

My plan is if two group pair off together. I would trade the fifth frog
to someone else.. I know the odds of having two male/female groups from 5 frogs in hopeful, but it could happen.

Steve


----------



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

I personally have had the best luck with 1.2 groups of vanzo's but other people I know only have luck with 1.1 groups. Therefore, you should maybe put 2-3 in that tank and watch them carefully. They'll show agression quite quickly therefore you can at least determine that those two are of the same sex. You could then keep the others in another tank or 190oz. and observe them the same way. 

Again, you may have luck with 1.2 groups but keep an eye on them. If you end up wanting to trade the 5th one I have tons of vanzo's popping out of the water soon and would love to add some new blood to my group.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I agree with Scott. A 12 x 12 x 18 is smaller than I would use for anything more than a pair of thumbnails. If you were going to do all 5 as a group, you would really want to go a little bigger. Perhaps around a 25 gallon or larger.
I have 2 groups of Vanzolini. I believe they are both groups of 1.3. They are both breeding groups. I have not tried working them as pairs.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> I agree with Scott. A 12 x 12 x 18 is smaller than I would use for anything more than a pair of thumbnails. If you were going to do all 5 as a group, you would really want to go a little bigger. Perhaps around a 25 gallon or larger.
> I have 2 groups of Vanzolini. I believe they are both groups of 1.3. They are both breeding groups. I have not tried working them as pairs.


Hmm, Maybe I should go with a 24 x 18 x 18 = 33.6 gallons then?
Or 18 x 18 x 18 = 25 gallons. Then keep them as a group of 5? 

The problem will be to see what I can find here in Spokane. Trust me the selection is NOT GOOD. Time to make some phone calls.

Thoughts now?
Steve


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

My groups of 4 are each in a custom, 25 gallon, slope front viv. 12" x 24" x 24" tall.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Damn, EVERYONE here stopped carring Exo Terra terrariums here and all have switch to ZooMed. WTF happened? I love the double doors on Exo Terra. But looks like I will have to try the single door ZooMed terrarium. 

I like the idea of have all five together so now I will have to find something larger here. Back to the phones.

Steve


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

OK, just got home with the very last 24x18x18 terrarium in town. Someone told me Exo Terra stopped making this size. Don't know if it's true. Now I have four terrariums under construction, But this one will get the most attention and a fast build. I had to go with 18" high since that's the max for my shelves and still fix lights over it. I think I even have a piece of glass already cut in this size 









Thanks everyone for the advice.
Steve


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I keep 6 together in an 18 deep x 24 wide x 36 high Exo terra. Theres at least 2 males in there. I have seen zero aggression. If I had it to do over again, I would not have doen a tank this big. I would have done pairs or trios in 18x18x24's. The current one is about 75 gallon. No breedign yet, but they are still young. Lotsa calling though.


----------

